# I'll pass



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm capable of doing any job, but definitely for this kind of job I will say pass


SO what kind of job you guys wouldn't do?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol, Sorry man I couldn't resist, I would run as well, Depending on the money of course?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No amount of money would get me out there.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> I'm capable of doing any job, but definitely for this kind of job I will say pass
> 
> 
> SO what kind of job you guys wouldn't do?





cazna said:


> Lol, Sorry man I couldn't resist, I would run as well, Depending on the money of course?





gazman said:


> No amount of money would get me out there.


Wait a second now!! If we get enough members together We might be able to knock that one out in a timely fashion !!! I for one will need windshield time tho! :whistling2: 


Sitting here at my PC...It really don't look that big.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd sign up for that.

I draw the line at touching another mans junk.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> Lol, Sorry man I couldn't resist, I would run as well, Depending on the money of course?


not as good as it should be


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> Wait a second now!! If we get enough members together We might be able to knock that one out in a timely fashion !!! I for one will need windshield time tho! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Sitting here at my PC...It really don't look that big.


I took the pics from level 31 and they come from the top - building is min 50 store .....and btw it was soggy in Melbourne CBD yesterday


----------



## pips (May 15, 2015)

I don't live near any sky scrapers, but how do they get the rock up there? Seeing as a boom lift only can do 2 stories hehehe

Ow I did not notice he was talking about window washers!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

pips said:


> I don't live near any sky scrapers, but how do they get the rock up there?


goods lift


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

pips said:


> I don't live near any sky scrapers, but how do they get the rock up there? Seeing as a boom lift only can do 2 stories hehehe
> 
> Ow I did not notice he was talking about window washers!


 Some telescopic booms will go 54' and I've stocked rock to the 4th floor. In highrise the goods lift Keke refers to we call a construction elevator. It is on the outside of the building and taken down with a crane. I've also loaded studs with a crane on a 17 story I remember. Some building owners are smart enough to install a service elevator, and the dumb ones we had to use 6' board.


----------



## Loudy (Mar 11, 2012)

Around here, most suppliers can reach 6 stories with a few trucks on the road that can reach 7. Almost, always there is an external construction elevator capable of hauling 12's though.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I've been on jobs were they have a big container which you put materials in and they crane it up to which floor your working on. Then they hook it onto the side of the building then your good to go 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longhornbuilds (May 11, 2015)

Safety first....


----------

